# Stash after a long hiatus



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

My stash after a loooooooong time off...:banghead:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

serenomike said:


> My stash after a loooooooong time off...:banghead:
> 
> View attachment 48535


Nice stash brother. 
Very nice Cohiba Club cigarillos. How do you like them?


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey buddy I'm from Queens too....They're pretty good I cant complain, I was going back and forth about buying ISOMs on my way home from Aruba but I decided to pick these little guys up figured I wouldn't be too upset if they didn't make it back home with me...I also have a few RyJ cedros from that same trip in the humi those are actually fantastic I forgot exactly which ones they are but they must have been sitting in that cigar shop for a loooooong time as they were all heavily dusted with plume and smoke great.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Queens is the place to be brother! Unfortunately I am away from college. 
I'm highly jealous of those.


----------

